# EIT certification not showing up



## DM79 (Apr 5, 2012)

I took my EIT in 2004 in Tennessee and now when i called them to send me a certificate as i am planning to take my PE they say my records do not pull up.

I just do not know where to go to. At that time i had received a letter from them saying that i had cleared my exam but since its been so long i think i have lost it.

Please help me in how i could get my certificate and whom shall i contact.

please help.


----------



## nick n (Apr 6, 2012)

You could try searching for yourself:

http://verify.tn.gov/


----------



## Jacob_PE (Apr 6, 2012)

It sounds like maybe you took and passed the exam and after graduation did not complete the paperwork for the EIT designation. You have to turn in your final transcripts showing you have your degree just to get your certificate. I would try contacting NCEES to find out if they have a record of your exam.


----------



## Adrenaline (Apr 7, 2012)

I had a similar issue in Illinois. I spoke to the board, they said I would have to retake the FE... screw that.

Ended up talking with someone else, just had to send them $20 and my licensed status showed up 2 weeks later on their website.


----------



## ksprayberry (Apr 10, 2012)

I had something similar in Georgia. They said I had no record. I sent them a copy of my EIT certificate with my number on it. Come to find out, my certificate was older, so they hadn't scanned and recorded it into their new database system. They found it in some older card catalog type thing like and entered it for me.

I dio remember that I had to send all my paperwork in after I passed the EIT and they issued me an official wall certificate. This was back in 1997 or so.

Don't know that I helped. I can relate, I was in a total panic.

KS


----------

